# No, Sir I Don’t Have To Wait



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I was sent 3 min to this pax. I wait a few minutes, and cancelled. Guy comes running to my car, as I’m leaving. I told him I cancelled because he wasn’t out there.

He shouts, “You have to wait. It hasn’t even been 2 minutes”. I tell him, no, Sir I don’t have to wait, and I waited several minutes. You weren’t out here, so you can wait for the next driver.

This morning I had several pax who decided their time was more valuable than mine. For all of you who wait for pennies, great for you. I won’t wait, especially when I have a chance to get another ping right away.

I’m thankful for the pax who are outside, when I arrive.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

I wait the 5 minutes. It's not a big deal for me.
And if they come after the five minutes running, I don't say "I canceled", I say "Uber cancels after 5 minutes of wait", that way is not _me_.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

Obviously there are a lot of people who know how to game the system and take advantage of drivers. I applaud for your swift and decisive act, sir!


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Invisible said:


> I was sent 3 min to this pax. I wait a few minutes, and cancelled. Guy comes running to my car, as I'm leaving. I told him I cancelled because he wasn't out there.
> 
> He shouts, "You have to wait. It hasn't even been 2 minutes". I tell him, no, Sir I don't have to wait, and I waited several minutes. You weren't out here, so you can wait for the next driver.
> 
> ...


My biggest pet peeve is the slow/late pax! I get really irritated if they are not out by the time they start charging for wait time! I cancel right at the moment I can and get the fee! I don't care if they are banging on my window! They want to be respected when they don't respect my time! Passengers feel like your their slave and they can stroll out and treat you like shit! Not in my car!


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Fat Man said:


> My biggest pet peeve is the slow/late pax! I get really irritated if they are not out by the time they start charging for wait time! I cancel right at the moment I can and get the fee! I don't care if they are banging on my window! They want to be respected when they don't respect my time! Passengers feel like your their slave and they can stroll out and treat you like shit! Not in my car!


It's my biggest pet peeve as well. It's always the same ones who are never ready.



Chorch said:


> I wait the 5 minutes. It's not a big deal for me.
> And if they come after the five minutes running, I don't say "I canceled", I say "Uber cancels after 5 minutes of wait", that way is not _me_.


5 minutes 10 times a day is 50 minutes, not including my drive time.

If someone is going farther, I'll wait. But for short trips, not a chance.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Invisible said:


> It's my biggest pet peeve as well. It's always the same ones who are never ready.
> 
> 
> 5 minutes 10 times a day is 50 minutes, not including my drive time.
> ...


Why would you order a goober if your not ready! I don't get it


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

I usually smile and wave as I leave .... yea who cares about 3.75 cancellation, but I do enjoy watch their faces as you are leaving. My favorite are the runners... they try to chase a vehicle while making noises for us to stop. Lmao dumb logic from the pax


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Last weekend I went to an expensive home for a person with a weird name and so so rating.
Through the window he held up 1 finger. He kept looking every few minutes and when my clock was 3:01 I was gone. .

Looked up his weird name. Saw his face. Doctor
1st time I ever made a doctor pay for my wait time :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

When I first started driving, I never thought that I'd have to wait for a pax. I kept asking myself why would they order a ride if they weren't ready to leave?


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Illini said:


> When I first started driving, I never thought that I'd have to wait for a pax. I kept asking myself why would they order a ride if they weren't ready to leave?


why does my ex-wife think the plane at the airport will wait for her?


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

i wait 4 minutes . and drive off hide from the pax wait the 1 minute call hang up and cancel. my car my rules .


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> My favorite are the runners... they try to chase a vehicle while making noises for us to stop.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

New2This said:


> View attachment 387013
> 
> 
> View attachment 387015
> ...


At the start I had arguing.
No, its over. There is no ride anymore. I can't get paid, we have no insurance.
Now I get out fast


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

wallae said:


> why does my ex-wife think the plane at the airport will wait for her?


not sure what she is thinking, but drivers are paid to wait, so it's kind of expected.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

I wait the five minutes. If the timer goes past two minutes, and the pax is getting charged, I will still take the ride, but I will one-star them. Other than a passenger being a PITA, this too will win you the coveted one-star. If the 5 minutes expires, I cancel and collect, and honestly, at 4:30, my finger is twitching on the trigger.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

njn said:


> not sure what she is thinking, but drivers are paid to wait, so it's kind of expected.


.15 cents a minute isn't worth the wait. It's an insult. It's expected that you are ready, when you order your ride.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Invisible said:


> I was sent 3 min to this pax. I wait a few minutes, and cancelled. Guy comes running to my car, as I'm leaving. I told him I cancelled because he wasn't out there.
> 
> He shouts, "You have to wait. It hasn't even been 2 minutes". I tell him, no, Sir I don't have to wait, and I waited several minutes. You weren't out here, so you can wait for the next driver.
> 
> ...


DEACTIVATION COMING IN 3 . . .2 . . .


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> DEACTIVATION COMING IN 3 . . .2 . . .


Oh please. Go in your Y2K bunker and chill.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

njn said:


> not sure what she is thinking, but drivers are paid to wait, so it's kind of expected.


First 2 are free. 3 Barely Paid. 
That's it. That's the rules



Invisible said:


> .15 cents a minute isn't worth the wait. It's an insult. It's expected that you are ready, when you order your ride.


I get 9 cents. 5.40 an hour.
I will wait 5 minutes at that rate. That's it.


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

Invisible said:


> I was sent 3 min to this pax. I wait a few minutes, and cancelled. Guy comes running to my car, as I'm leaving. I told him I cancelled because he wasn't out there.
> 
> He shouts, "You have to wait. It hasn't even been 2 minutes". I tell him, no, Sir I don't have to wait, and I waited several minutes. You weren't out here, so you can wait for the next driver.
> 
> ...


I agree and have done this as well. Sometimes I have to remind myself that pax requested probably assuming at least 5 minutes and isn't expecting a driver in less than 1. That keeps me from acting too rashly. Otherwise, cancel away


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

wallae said:


> why does my ex-wife think the plane at the airport will wait for her?


She just figures she will use your alimony to buy another plane ticket. Your alimony probably bought her first ticket as well.


----------



## The Devil (Nov 7, 2019)

Invisible said:


> I was sent 3 min to this pax. I wait a few minutes, and cancelled. Guy comes running to my car, as I'm leaving. I told him I cancelled because he wasn't out there.
> 
> He shouts, "You have to wait. It hasn't even been 2 minutes". I tell him, no, Sir I don't have to wait, and I waited several minutes. You weren't out here, so you can wait for the next driver.
> 
> ...


Spicy &#127798;


----------



## LAPenguin (Jan 14, 2019)

welikecamping said:


> I wait the five minutes. If the timer goes past two minutes, and the pax is getting charged, I will still take the ride, but I will one-star them. Other than a passenger being a PITA, this too will win you the coveted one-star. If the 5 minutes expires, I cancel and collect, and honestly, at 4:30, my finger is twitching on the trigger.


I know its probably a shitty thing to do but what I have now started to do is drive to the corner at 430 and collect from there. If it took me 4-5 mins to get to you and you are not ready in almost 10 then you deserve to lose that $5. Now if Im there in less than a minute I will stay stationary for the 5 minutes then collect


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Fat Man said:


> Why would you order a goober if your not ready! I don't get it


Pax cancel on me if I'm over 2 mins away here.


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

Toes to curb


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

Invisible said:


> I was sent 3 min to this pax. I wait a few minutes, and cancelled. Guy comes running to my car, as I'm leaving. I told him I cancelled because he wasn't out there.
> 
> He shouts, "You have to wait. It hasn't even been 2 minutes". I tell him, no, Sir I don't have to wait, and I waited several minutes. You weren't out here, so you can wait for the next driver.
> 
> ...


I would have texted them, r u coming? If no response to that, then make sure you're at the right location and if so, your call.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

WindyCityAnt said:


> Pax cancel on me if I'm over 2 mins away here.


You are in a busy and dense market, but that is called dodging a bullet.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

So lets see if I'm understanding this correctly ... You accepted the ping, then spent time driving to a pickup location and then left? So you wasted time and gas and still didn't even get a cancelation fee, let alone trip $$$?


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Syn said:


> So lets say if I'm understanding this correctly ... You accepted the ping, then spent time driving to a pickup location and then left? So you wasted time and gas and still didn't even get a cancelation fee, let alone trip $$$?


I personally will wait for my cancel fee. But no longer than required to get it. Pax should be ready to go by time you get there.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

percy_ardmore said:


> I would have texted them, r u coming? If no response to that, then make sure you're at the right location and if so, your call.


Lol
I used to do that...
Until i I saw that a cancel can be more than the ride

surge is different


----------



## Negg (Jun 26, 2019)

I have 5min limit. If it takes me 4 mins to get there, then I'll wait 1 min and cancel. If it takes me 1 min to get there I'll wait 4 mins.

Call us when your ready not getting ready.



ctdude6969 said:


> I wouldn't want to take work away from you. I'm actually a Union member who knows what his time is worth, as well as his wear and tear on his vehicle.





njn said:


> not sure what she is thinking, but drivers are paid to wait, so it's kind of expected.


Yeah cause getting paid .11 a min to wait is making me filthy rich. Baffling


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Syn said:


> So lets see if I'm understanding this correctly ... You accepted the ping, then spent time driving to a pickup location and then left? So you wasted time and gas and still didn't even get a cancelation fee, let alone trip $$$?


You're correct, but I received another ping down the street. That pax was ready. You can sit and wait for 5 min. To me, it's not worth it, especially during the morning rush hour.

Since we're in the same city, you can enjoy all my rejects.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Invisible said:


> You're correct, but I received another ping down the street. That pax was ready. You can sit and wait for 5 min. To me, it's not worth it, especially during the morning rush hour.
> 
> Since we're in the same city, you can enjoy all my rejects.


According to what you wrote, pax #1 was already at your car as you were leaving. So you still would've started that trip sooner (if you didn't cancel) than to drive to pax #2 down the street. And a lot of times pax #2 is not just down the street - he/she could've been 5-6 minutes away or maybe you would've waited 10 minutes before the next request.

I mean, I don't like to wait either, but from the financial point of view its still more cost effective to wait for additional 2-3 minutes than to wait for the next pax. Just my $0.02.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Syn said:


> According to what you wrote, pax #1 was already at your car as you were leaving. So you still would've started that trip sooner (if you didn't cancel) than to drive to pax #2 down the street. And a lot of times pax #2 is not just down the street - he/she could've been 5-6 minutes away or maybe you would've waited 10 minutes before the next request.


If you reread my 2nd sentence, you'll notice I cancelled before I saw him. It was as I was leaving that he comes running to my car. I always cancel before I move my car,

You do what works for you, and I'll do what works for me.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Had peeps running to my car on a red light before multiple times. Asking if it was me. I said yes I’m sorry but your to late, order another one. Collect my fee. Move along as I’m in DT chi. NO WAY! I can easy get the next priority ping then.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Invisible said:


> I was sent 3 min to this pax. I wait a few minutes, and cancelled. Guy comes running to my car, as I'm leaving. I told him I cancelled because he wasn't out there.
> 
> He shouts, "You have to wait. It hasn't even been 2 minutes". I tell him, no, Sir I don't have to wait, and I waited several minutes. You weren't out here, so you can wait for the next driver.
> 
> ...


This problem used to be huge back when Uberlyft did not charge pax for pre-ride waiting time. On the early AM shift it would be invariably a case of pulling up at the pax' house and finding a place to park up and wait the free 5 minutes for them that they knew they had. Every. Single. Ride.

It wasn't until Uberlyft started charging pax for waiting time that this improved. Of course, Uberlyft did this for its own benefit - at 3 rides per hour with the driver sitting idle for 5 minutes each time earning no money for the company, that's 15 minutes of each hour, or 25% of driver productivity, lost. Uberlyft wanted its drivers out there driving and earning money for it, not sitting at curbs with hazards flashing doing nothing.

Uberlyft still has a way to go, though. If charging a few cents per minute has hurried pax up, what the company needs to do is start charging $1 per minute wait time after just one minute. That would stamp out the problem of pax ordering the car before they are ready to go.

Having said that, it is quite satisfying to send pax my standard text: "Hi! There's nowhere to park up and wait for you here so I'm going off to find a parking space. Shoot me a text or give me a call when you're ready to go and I'll come back for you".

Of course I take my sweet time going back for them and we go from their time being more important than mine to the exact opposite. And I do enjoy seeing how annoyed they get standing there waiting for me curbside when I roll up. Which is nothing more than what they should have been doing in the first place.



Invisible said:


> You do what works for me, and I'll do what works for me.


Were we married once? &#129315;


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> This problem used to be huge back when Uberlyft did not charge pax for pre-ride waiting time. On the early AM shift it would be invariably a case of pulling up at the pax' house and finding a place to park up and wait the free 5 minutes for them that they knew they had. Every. Single. Ride.
> 
> It wasn't until Uberlyft started charging pax for waiting time that this improved. Of course, Uberlyft did this for its own benefit - at 3 rides per hour with the driver sitting idle for 5 minutes each time earning no money for the company, that's 15 minutes of each hour, or 25% of driver productivity, lost. Uberlyft wanted its drivers out there driving and earning money for it, not sitting at curbs with hazards flashing doing nothing.
> 
> ...


That's interesting; I didn't know they hadn't always charged pax for wait times. Thanks.



The Gift of Fish said:


> Were we married once? &#129315;


LOL! Good catch, missed that.


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

Invisible said:


> That's interesting; I didn't know they hadn't always charged pax for wait times. Thanks.


Truth. However, in the really old days we used to get $10 for no shows. They might have taken more time back then, but they damn sure made sure they were at your car before the time was up (of course there was no countdown timer, so you had to keep your own time).


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

jazzapt said:


> Truth. However, in the really old days we used to get $10 for no shows. They might have taken more time back then, but they damn sure made sure they were at your car before the time was up (of course there was no countdown timer, so you had to keep your own time).


Yeah, it got to the point that I was sure pax were starting timers on their phones when they got the "arrived" message so that they could wait as long as possible and go outside at 4 minutes and 50 seconds.


----------



## gabesdaddee (Dec 4, 2017)

Fat Man said:


> My biggest pet peeve is the slow/late pax! I get really irritated if they are not out by the time they start charging for wait time! I cancel right at the moment I can and get the fee! I don't care if they are banging on my window! They want to be respected when they don't respect my time! Passengers feel like your their slave and they can stroll out and treat you like shit! Not in my car!


I had one guy come up to my XL and ask me if I was his Uber. Yes I am, no response. He walks away and more people are walking into his house. They saw me sitting there. 5 minute mark I take off and the guy is chasing me down the street. It was a long ride, so I imagine NYC. The only time I had someone chase me. Another jerkoff came outside and told me he will be right out. 5 minutes later I was not. And finally it took me 9 minutes to get this lady. 4:45 waiting, get a text asking if I was outside. Of course, she said she will be right down. As she was texting, I was leaving.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Attentions moderators. There is something wrong with the forum today. There's a post that is not tattooed with the OP's avatar.










Oh wait.


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

I'll wait until about 4:45, then I put the car in drive, lock the doors, roll away and cancel at the 5 mark. 

In the past, if I cancel at the 5-minute mark right as they walk up, I tell them "Your ride request expired. You'll have to submit another request." The looks on their faces make this worth the wait. The $4-5 cancel tax is just bonus money.

I've learned the hard way that pax who make you wait for more than 5 are much more likely to be problem children in other ways (they leave messes, spill stuff, damage the car, assault the driver, use feral language, behave like thugs, and leave more than their share of negative ratings and false complaints).

Pax that disrespect your time will disrespect you in other ways. Cancel, collect the tax, and leave them in the rearview.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Invisible said:


> Oh please. Go in your Y2K bunker and chill.


&#128541;


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Invisible said:


> I was sent 3 min to this pax. I wait a few minutes, and cancelled. Guy comes running to my car, as I'm leaving. I told him I cancelled because he wasn't out there.
> 
> He shouts, "You have to wait. It hasn't even been 2 minutes". I tell him, no, Sir I don't have to wait, and I waited several minutes. You weren't out here, so you can wait for the next driver.
> 
> ...


I worry about that, canceling and pax shows up. Hasn't happened yet but if I wait for some time and they are not picking up the phone, I start driving away and make sure I have a easy path out. Then I cancel. Possiblity of confrontation gives me anxiety.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

If I’m the one asking. I don’t mind waiting.

if someone is asking me, and they make me wait?

oh hell no.

I don’t care if they’re “paying” me for what they’re asking. There’s no free lunch.

And at the rates uber pays?

😝😝😝


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Invisible said:


> I was sent 3 min to this pax. I wait a few minutes, and cancelled. Guy comes running to my car, as I'm leaving. I told him I cancelled because he wasn't out there.
> 
> He shouts, "You have to wait. It hasn't even been 2 minutes". I tell him, no, Sir I don't have to wait, and I waited several minutes. You weren't out here, so you can wait for the next driver.
> 
> ...


good for you

And **** that guy


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> I worry about that, canceling and pax shows up. Hasn't happened yet but if I wait for some time and they are not picking up the phone, I start driving away and make sure I have a easy path out. Then I cancel. Possiblity of confrontation gives me anxiety.


That's good to always have an exit plan.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Invisible said:


> I was sent 3 min to this pax. I wait a few minutes, and cancelled. Guy comes running to my car, as I'm leaving. I told him I cancelled because he wasn't out there.
> 
> He shouts, "You have to wait. It hasn't even been 2 minutes". I tell him, no, Sir I don't have to wait, and I waited several minutes. You weren't out here, so you can wait for the next driver.
> 
> ...


I have a better one for you... accepted pax from company A... then while waiting I got ping from company B.... A, sends text about being almost ready... I said sure, take your time, and went to take care of the customer from B. While servicing B, A texts, where are you ?... replied to A, please wait, I will come back for you, I waited but you weren't ready, I will be back shortly.... Eventually customer from A cancelled... I guess they didn't like the taste of their own medicine..... the kicker?, I got $5 cancellation fee lolz.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Invisible said:


> I was sent 3 min to this pax. I wait a few minutes, and cancelled. Guy comes running to my car, as I'm leaving. I told him I cancelled because he wasn't out there.
> 
> He shouts, "You have to wait. It hasn't even been 2 minutes". I tell him, no, Sir I don't have to wait, and I waited several minutes. You weren't out here, so you can wait for the next driver.
> 
> ...


So, you cancel the ride without getting your cancellation fee?
You drove to them,
You waited "a few minutes"...and then you cancelled For Free...
And everyone else is the idiot...


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> So, you cancel the ride without getting your cancellation fee?
> You drove to them,
> You waited "a few minutes"...and then you cancelled For Free...
> And everyone else is the idiot...


I never called anyone an idiot. This was s short ride. It's not worth it to me wait 3 more minutes, not when I can pickup another pax whose ready down the street.

Everyone has different styles. I agree with @Cary Grant that the pax who make me wait, tend to be more problematic.

There's no need to be condescending to me.
I don't care if other drivers wait, I'm not trying to tell people they are wrong, I just choose not to.


----------



## AnotherUberGuy (Oct 26, 2018)

Syn said:


> According to what you wrote, pax #1 was already at your car as you were leaving. So you still would've started that trip sooner (if you didn't cancel) than to drive to pax #2 down the street. And a lot of times pax #2 is not just down the street - he/she could've been 5-6 minutes away or maybe you would've waited 10 minutes before the next request.


Depends. One of the situations that I like to drive (college students hitting pre-game keggers) short rides with surge are king. In the time I spent 5 minutes waiting for some dude to get his shizz together and get out the door, I could already have driven 2 minutes to pick up his bro down the street and be halfway to the destination.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Chorch said:


> I wait the 5 minutes. It's not a big deal for me.
> And if they come after the five minutes running, I don't say "I canceled", I say "Uber cancels after 5 minutes of wait", that way is not _me_.


the problem is too many drivers feel f'd over so they take great glee in the passanger knowing who their executioner was lol

i go by the book...i dont want to see texts or explainations or any other bs. express pool dont send me directions into your apartment complex when the pick up is at the entrance. wrong side of the street get on the right side lazy. all pool rides they get 2 minutes thats it i dont care if they are waiving me down with an in n out burger..well ok if they did that maybe lol. x gets 5 minutes..sometimes ill stretch it if its a long one, at least i get a few pennies for waiting on x.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

I cancel at 5:01 except when I see that it is a longer trip, or if the passenger contacts me and asks me to wait. Unless its a minimum fare trip, the I'm leaving.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Atom guy said:


> I cancel at 5:01 except when I see that it is a longer trip, or if the passenger contacts me and asks me to wait. Unless its a minimum fare trip, the I'm leaving.


yes for sure..if its a 30 dollar ride im gonna wait


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

You know how the Uber map doesn't always show the right house? Well, if I don't see them at the 2 minute mark, then I drive 3 or 4 houses away ... because I might have the wrong house, after all.

Then they come out and have to walk half a block to me.

A little respect goes a long way, and it goes in both directions.

At the 4 minute mark I'm shuffling. 3 mins in busy areas.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Mista T said:


> You know how the Uber map doesn't always show the right house? Well, if I don't see them at the 2 minute mark, then I drive 3 or 4 houses away ... because I might have the wrong house, after all.
> 
> Then they come out and have to walk half a block to me.
> 
> ...


Well, I got told (lovingly) by my ex that I should drop pin better (and I have since).

but either way as a pax I always

1. order when I'm ready
2. Look where the car is coming from so if it's from my right that means they're across the street so I cross the street
3. Reply to any texts that they send/answer any calls.

it's why I don't get how some lady could be in the uber I ordered-clearly she didn't look at the make of the car or the license! (Another thread I started).

Respect does go both ways but if you're the one ordering you should be mindful of the driver's time/respect as well.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

wallae said:


> Last weekend I went to an expensive home for a person with a weird name and so so rating.
> Through the window he held up 1 finger. He kept looking every few minutes and when my clock was 3:01 I was gone. .
> 
> Looked up his weird name. Saw his face. Doctor
> 1st time I ever made a doctor pay for my wait time :laugh: :laugh:


You should've waited for him, let him get in the car and say, "The driver will be with you shortly", exited the vehicle, and show up 20 minutes later.....


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Chorch said:


> I say "Uber cancels after 5 minutes of wait", that way is not _me_.


I go a step further and say _"Uber just dispatched me to another assignment. Your new driver is en route, so stand right there and don't move!" :biggrin:_


----------



## Omega 3 (Apr 4, 2019)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> I usually smile and wave as I leave .... yea who cares about 3.75 cancellation, but I do enjoy watch their faces as you are leaving. My favorite are the runners... they try to chase a vehicle while making noises for us to stop. Lmao dumb logic from the pax


I love the runners. If you can get 50 or more yards out of them it is good for at least 5 to 10 minutes of driver cackling.


----------



## DeadEndRoad (Sep 9, 2019)

Chorch said:


> I wait the 5 minutes. It's not a big deal for me.
> And if they come after the five minutes running, I don't say "I canceled", I say "Uber cancels after 5 minutes of wait", that way is not _me_.


You bet I cancel. At 4:30 on timer I shift the gear into D and begin to slowly pull away, at 4:50 I begin to accelerate and away we go. The exception is when it may be a better paying ride that I'll wait a extra minute. I believe your actually helping pax understand that you never order a ride until your 100% ready to go.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

welikecamping said:


> I wait the five minutes. If the timer goes past two minutes, and the pax is getting charged, I will still take the ride, but I will one-star them. Other than a passenger being a PITA, this too will win you the coveted one-star. If the 5 minutes expires, I cancel and collect, and honestly, at 4:30, my finger is twitching on the trigger.


Ive begun passing out 2 &#127775;'s in hopes of someones retaliation... I just cant catch a break... Ive done everything I know but order a ride and 2 &#127775; myself.... Dayum...


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

DeadEndRoad said:


> You bet I cancel. At 4:30 on timer I shift the gear into D and begin to slowly pull away, at 4:50 I begin to accelerate and away we go. The exception is when it may be a better paying ride that I'll wait a extra minute. I believe your actually helping pax understand that you never order a ride until your 100% ready to go.


It doesent teach them a thing...they will pay a cancel fee but dont tip ...lol


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Invisible said:


> I was sent 3 min to this pax. I wait a few minutes, and cancelled. Guy comes running to my car, as I'm leaving. I told him I cancelled because he wasn't out there.
> 
> He shouts, "You have to wait. It hasn't even been 2 minutes". I tell him, no, Sir I don't have to wait, and I waited several minutes. You weren't out here, so you can wait for the next driver.
> 
> ...


Did you get a Cancel fee?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

goneubering said:


> Did you get a Cancel fee?


No because I didn't wait the 5 min, but I got another ping right away.


----------



## BillC (Mar 5, 2017)

welikecamping said:


> I wait the five minutes. If the timer goes past two minutes, and the pax is getting charged, I will still take the ride, but I will one-star them. Other than a passenger being a PITA, this too will win you the coveted one-star. If the 5 minutes expires, I cancel and collect, and honestly, at 4:30, my finger is twitching on the trigger.


It's a neat psychological trick. From the timer starting til it hits 2 minutes, that time flies by. Then it slows down. 4:00-4:30 feels like about 5 minutes. 4:30 to cancel feels even longer.



dmoney155 said:


> I have a better one for you... accepted pax from company A... then while waiting I got ping from company B.... A, sends text about being almost ready... I said sure, take your time, and went to take care of the customer from B. While servicing B, A texts, where are you ?... replied to A, please wait, I will come back for you, I waited but you weren't ready, I will be back shortly.... Eventually customer from A cancelled... I guess they didn't like the taste of their own medicine..... the kicker?, I got $5 cancellation fee lolz.


How can you start the trip from stacked ping #2 if you've already arrived on ping #1?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Invisible said:


> No because I didn't wait the 5 min, but I got another ping right away.


Then I don't see a benefit. You drove 3 minutes to get the rider. You waited a few minutes more so you've got at least 5 minutes invested in this rider which brings you zero return when you leave early.

It sounds like a gamble. Maybe you cancelled on a lucrative trip and your next ping is a $3 ride? Then your strategy backfires on you.

We all have the freedom to do this side hustle differently but I wait at least five minutes for each rider. One time I even waited ten minutes for a guy who was on the phone with his vet. His dog has just died. He tipped me nicely for waiting.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

goneubering said:


> Then I don't see a benefit. You drove 3 minutes to get the rider. You waited a few minutes more so you've got at least 5 minutes invested in this rider which brings you zero return when you leave early.
> 
> It sounds like a gamble. Maybe you cancelled on a lucrative trip and your next ping is a $3 ride? Then your strategy backfires on you.
> 
> We all have the freedom to do this side hustle differently but I wait at least five minutes for each rider. One time I even waited ten minutes for a guy who was on the phone with his vet. His dog has just died. He tipped me nicely for waiting.


You will see, as I commented several times, this was a short trip. The next pax down the street was ready. It was a busy morning with the cold, so no reason to wait. Some have missed my main point, which is how the pax said I have to wait. That's the beauty of being an IC, I don't have to wait.


----------



## MothMan (May 15, 2016)

jazzapt said:


> Truth. However, in the really old days we used to get $10 for no shows. They might have taken more time back then, but they damn sure made sure they were at your car before the time was up (of course there was no countdown timer, so you had to keep your own time).


I collected $10 for a Lyft Lux no-show on Friday night.

I had forgotten about having to do our own countdown. Don't miss that.

Cannot say I blame PAX for ordering before they are ready to go. I've been a PAX only three times and twice got to stand around a lot longer than the app predicted.

With Uber, I almost always text the PAX where I am as soon as I arrive because I've been told many times that the app shows that I still have not arrived.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Invisible said:


> I was sent 3 min to this pax. I wait a few minutes, and cancelled. Guy comes running to my car, as I'm leaving. I told him I cancelled because he wasn't out there.
> 
> He shouts, "You have to wait. It hasn't even been 2 minutes". I tell him, no, Sir I don't have to wait, and I waited several minutes. You weren't out here, so you can wait for the next driver.
> 
> ...


I don't care for the pax that know there's no parking in front of their building, only red zones that are a $200 ticket here, and they expect me to double park while they feed the cat.
I may go around the block once, but if its busy, I don't even slow down.


----------



## 2starDriver (Mar 22, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> i wait 4 minutes . and drive off hide from the pax wait the 1 minute call hang up and cancel. my car my rules .


Uber has no rules be careful


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

I will wait the 5 minutes. At 5:01 I am gone. Even if pax is in the door tying their shoes. 

5$ Education fee always applies: be ready or be educated.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Invisible said:


> I was sent 3 min to this pax. I wait a few minutes, and cancelled. Guy comes running to my car, as I'm leaving. I told him I cancelled because he wasn't out there.
> 
> He shouts, "You have to wait. It hasn't even been 2 minutes". I tell him, no, Sir I don't have to wait, and I waited several minutes. You weren't out here, so you can wait for the next driver.
> 
> ...


Nothing like watching a grown man throw a temper tantrum


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

MothMan said:


> With Uber, I almost always text the PAX where I am as soon as I arrive because I've been told many times that the app shows that I still have not arrived.


Same here. I've had passengers tell me the app says I'm four minutes away when I'm sitting right in front of them.


----------



## Jumpin Jim (Mar 4, 2018)

I used to cancel and collect at every opportunity. One morning I cancelled just as the guy was coming out. I could see he was physically and possibly a bit mentally challenged, and having a rough go of it. I drove off with my $4 and felt like a low life for the rest of the day. I don’t get so uptight anymore about a minute or two. I sleep well at night.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Jumpin Jim said:


> I used to cancel and collect at every opportunity. One morning I cancelled just as the guy was coming out. I could see he was physically and possibly a bit mentally challenged, and having a rough go of it. I drove off with my $4 and felt like a low life for the rest of the day. I don't get so uptight anymore about a minute or two. I sleep well at night.


Sorry dont care.... YOU'VE known I was coming for the entire time since you ordered... And you have watched my car as it got closer on the map... And then you make me wait another 5... Hell no thx for the free money. Next time be on the CURB. Better yet ORDER when your ready to go.. my time is valuable too... Entitlement gets me pissed quicker than anything...


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

goneubering said:


> Same here. I've had passengers tell me the app says I'm four minutes away when I'm sitting right in front of them.


Key point of that story is that they TOLD you that. It does not mean it is true.

I have PAX text me that they will be out in a minute, four+ minutes pass, No pax. I'm gone.

Education Fees will be in effect.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Jumpin Jim said:


> I used to cancel and collect at every opportunity. One morning I cancelled just as the guy was coming out. I could see he was physically and possibly a bit mentally challenged, and having a rough go of it. I drove off with my $4 and felt like a low life for the rest of the day. I don't get so uptight anymore about a minute or two. I sleep well at night.


I wish more drivers had your concern for our fellow humans. Some drivers are so angry at Uber and Lyft that they incorrectly punish innocent riders.



Kurt Halfyard said:


> Key point of that story is that they TOLD you that. It does not mean it is true.


When they're standing there with their phone in their hand and a puzzled look on their face I believe them. It hasn't happened to me in several months but we all know Uber's app is glitchy.


----------



## Asphalt Pounder (May 30, 2019)

I slowly circled the block because there was nowhere to legally stop without blocking traffic. She texted me to pull in the alley, so I did next time around and then got a text asking me where I was. I texted that I was in the alley where you asked me to go. She texted “pull around to the front of the building”. Since 5 minutes had elapsed I happily cancelled, collected the fee, and drove off.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Invisible said:


> .15 cents a minute isn't worth the wait. It's an insult. It's expected that you are ready, when you order your ride.


That's not the passenger's fault.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

goneubering said:


> I wish more drivers had your concern for our fellow humans. Some drivers are so angry at Uber and Lyft that they incorrectly punish innocent riders.
> 
> 
> When they're standing there with their phone in their hand and a puzzled look on their face I believe them. It hasn't happened to me in several months but we all know Uber's app is glitchy.


Why not.... They punish us... Fair play rule...



Demon said:


> That's not the passenger's fault.


It is the passengers fault when they order the ride and they saw it would take me 10 minutes to get there they should have been ready not make me wait another five once I get there ...you know I'm coming be on the damn curb or get your ass shuffled


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Invisible said:


> You will see, as I commented several times, this was a short trip. The next pax down the street was ready. It was a busy morning with the cold, so no reason to wait. Some have missed my main point, which is how the pax said I have to wait. That's the beauty of being an IC, I don't have to wait.


That's true. You don't have to wait but there's a strong expectation by Uber management and Uber's customers that we will wait five minutes. That seems perfectly reasonable to me.

I missed about the short trip. I assume you would have waited if it was a long trip?


----------



## ohnos (Nov 2, 2019)

If they are over 7 min late Yes I am nice. I just say sorry i'm not your driver and leave.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Dekero said:


> Why not.... They punish us... Fair play rule...
> 
> 
> It is the passengers fault when they order the ride and they saw it would take me 10 minutes to get there they should have been ready not make me wait another five once I get there ...you know I'm coming be on the damn curb or get your ass shuffled


And they're paying you to wait.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Demon said:


> And they're paying you to wait.


Bahahaaha I don't consider the penance of $.15 a minute fair payment for my time... Apparently you do... So wait and ant on sir... Ill continue to shuffle and run a PROFITABLE business... If I wanted to work for charity id donate my time to the church...


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

goneubering said:


> I missed about the short trip. I assume you would have waited if it was a long trip?


It was posted several times how it was a short trip.



Dekero said:


> Bahahaaha I don't consider the penance of $.15 a minute fair payment for my time... Apparently you do.


Exactly!


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Invisible said:


> I never called anyone an idiot. This was s short ride. It's not worth it to me wait 3 more minutes, not when I can pickup another pax whose ready down the street.
> 
> Everyone has different styles. I agree with @Cary Grant that the pax who make me wait, tend to be more problematic.
> 
> ...


You aren't getting it.
Short ride, minimum fare, pays less than the cancellation fee.
If you already waited "a few minutes" waiting a "few minutes" more gets you the cancellation fee.

You are literally throwing money away.
First, the money you spent to drive to the customers pickup.
Second, the cancellation fee. Do this job correctly and you get paid for your trouble of having arrived.
Third, the money you spend driving away without a customer.

Additionally, very few markets are so busy (or undersaturated with drivers) that the pings are continuous and non stop.

The reality is you probably had to wait at least until the timer would have expired anyway before your next ping would hit (sure sure, there are exceptions to this that may happen from time to time but the rule still stands, you aren't likely getting hit with ping after ping).


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Good call. Didn't cancel on one of these yesterday and earned a 1*, apparently I was supposed to know that his front door didn't work and he was incapable of paying attention to the app.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

If I pull up and someone is smoking, I just keep driving away from them.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

good rides are tougher...hech wait 6 mins of it's a long ride.. just do the no show on douch bags . who really like to thing they got a limo in waiting. 
yesterday I got an xl Lyft with a stop. guys went from airport hotel to the linc philly to work at army navy game. tools in back. THE STOP OMG HOME DEPOT 10 MINUTES..what does 1 star and complaint get the driver..zip . move on.


----------



## MothMan (May 15, 2016)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Key point of that story is that they TOLD you that. It does not mean it is true.


I've heard it many, many times so I believe it to be true. I can also remember two PAX showing me their app so I could see the app showing I was still minutes away.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Invisible said:


> You will see, as I commented several times, this was a short trip. The next pax down the street was ready. It was a busy morning with the cold, so no reason to wait. Some have missed my main point, which is how the pax said I have to wait. That's the beauty of being an IC, I don't have to wait.


Exactly.
Issuing an order versus requesting time dictates a different response.


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

MothMan said:


> I've heard it many, many times so I believe it to be true. I can also remember two PAX showing me their app so I could see the app showing I was still minutes away.


Sounds like an Uber problem. Not mine. I am in the transportation business, that is a technology issue.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> If I pull up and someone is smoking, I just keep driving away from them.


I leave my doors locked. If PAX flicks butt away from them, and hasn't yet exhaled or cleared the cloud of smoke, I fiddle with the locks for a few seconds before finally letting them in. It's a pretty seamless process, and pax just thinks I forgot to unlock the doors for them.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Demon said:


> And they're paying you to wait.


You get paid the minimum when you cancel. If you wait and extra 10minutes and still have to cancel, you are NOT paid for the additional waiting.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Chorch said:


> I wait the 5 minutes. It's not a big deal for me.
> And if they come after the five minutes running, I don't say "I canceled", I say "Uber cancels after 5 minutes of wait", that way is not _me_.


Best response I've seen on UP.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> You aren't getting it.
> Short ride, minimum fare, pays less than the cancellation fee.
> If you already waited "a few minutes" waiting a "few minutes" more gets you the cancellation fee.
> 
> ...


That's what I was trying to point out but you did it better. Some drivers worry about dead miles but it's important to think about Dead Minutes too. There was no revenue generated in this case plus it irritated a customer.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

I dunno, I guess it’s a matter of preference.

like for me, I’ve already wasted enough time waiting I don’t need to wait anymore.

plus it’s the attitude. If someone came up huffing and puffing out of breathe, right off the bat apologizing I would be ok with it.

someone who says things like “but you have to wait!” Is an entitled snowflake...

Not I’m so sorry I was late!

for a few bucks?

pass.


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

Demon said:


> And they're paying you to wait.


NO, the pax is not paying you, fuber/gryft are paying you and the pay sucks. At rideshare rates, if they are not toes to curb, they can get another driver. Don't care about the "community", I'm doing this for the $. You want taxi service, they you got to pay for it, you want limo service, well that costs more. Most of these issues is because of too many "bus riders" on the platform.


----------



## elgrandon (Nov 8, 2019)

I have a good one

So I'm on the way to an apt building dropping off an airport ride. On the way there I get a ping and accept, turns out is at the same apt building.

I was about 10 min away getting off the freeway when I get the ping. Get there, pax get off, get their luggage, meanwhile I've ended and waiting for new pax. During the wait, my mom calls me that the appointment we had is actually 2 hours earlier than we taught it was.
So barely have time do her ride and head over there.

Right before the 5 min mark I get a message that she is on her way. Of course the 5 min are up and I cancel and set my destination filter to where I need to go with my mom.

I'm getting on the freeway, remember from above about 10 min away, accept it knowing that it should be going somewhat to where I'm going, and start getting off, and I look down at the name and it her again. She had a unique name. I taught about it for a second, since it was a longer trip going my direction, but I was I figured that was a sure 1-star. Ended up cancelling on her. 

Right after I got another ping, 10 minutes longer destination that turned out was even closer to my destination and a couple of blocks away got another ping that took me to where I was meeting my mom actually. So it worked out perfect for me in the end.


----------



## Babak (May 25, 2016)

Even on Luxury I’ll cancel unless they are going far. I waited 5 minutes on LYFT Lux as this Beverly Hills lady ordered a half mile ride. I cancel as she left the door to my car. I start driving out the driveway and I told her “You have 5 minutes. She replies “Can I pay you cash?” I reply “NO!!” As I drive off. Made more on the cancellation than the fare. Tired of rich *****es entitled of everything. Made my night 😀


----------



## OC-Moe (Oct 6, 2018)

but sir, are you not my discount chauffer?

entitled era of fools


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Dekero said:


> $.15 a minute fair payment for my time


how about .20 per minutes? :whistling: I wait past 5 minutes if I've had verbal contact with the pax. It's not a big deal to me. I'm being paid and i ain't sitting in my garage waiting....I'm good. So far one ONE pax has exceeded the 5 minutes; even the app was telling me I could cancel. I waited since i had called the pax at 3 minutes.


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

The best is when you have a poo in the car and you get another rider, especially an epoo.

I pull up to the location and don't say a word. You can tell poo #1's skin is crawling as they get equally irritated that this second poo is actually making THEM have to wait.

Then, as the timer is about to expire, poo #1 sees someone in the distance and says "that must be them."

At that moment, you put the car in gear and leave, explaining to poo #1 that it's unfair to him for #2 to make him wait and he'll just have to order another Uber.

Or, while you're waiting for #2, #1 asks why I don't call #2. I calmly explain that Uber pays us NOTHING to pick up a second poo, so I NEVER call poos if they're not toes to the curb.

A lesson they'll never forget!


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Fat Man said:


> My biggest pet peeve is the slow/late pax! I get really irritated if they are not out by the time they start charging for wait time! I cancel right at the moment I can and get the fee! I don't care if they are banging on my window! They want to be respected when they don't respect my time! Passengers feel like your their slave and they can stroll out and treat you like shit! Not in my car!


Yep, I can see a couple minutes after I arrive. But as it gets to 4 minutes and I already drove 5 minutes to get there my cancel finger starts getting itchy. If it isn't a large surge ride I don't give it a second thought, cancel at 5 and move on.



Invisible said:


> .15 cents a minute isn't worth the wait. It's an insult. It's expected that you are ready, when you order your ride.


Especially after you already drove 5+ minutes to get there. There are sometimes when I am only a block away and that is understandable that they might take a little longer to get to me.


----------



## Waingro (Aug 29, 2016)

An interesting feature that is built into the Uber app is that there is a fee charged for No Shows and Latecomers to stop the potential of competition tying up the network with ghost requests.


----------



## Kat928 (Dec 13, 2019)

I've had pax be surprised on how fast I have gotten to them when in fact I was 30 seconds away. They see 3 minutes away in their app when I get there.


----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)

Not only do I wait but I wait for a long time if it is dark out. Otherwise I think people can fend for themselves after 5 minutes of nondisembarkation.


----------



## marathon_1 (Mar 28, 2017)

Uber/Lyft need to increase wait time to $5.00 a minute, guaranteed all passengers will be on the curb ready to go.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

Kat928 said:


> I've had pax be surprised on how fast I have gotten to them when in fact I was 30 seconds away. They see 3 minutes away in their app when I get there.


In my experience there's a minimum 3 minute time to arrival on the rider app, if I preview a ride on rider app and I'm online on driver app it still shows 3 mins to pickup when I am already right there.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Invisible said:


> It's my biggest pet peeve as well. It's always the same ones who are never ready.
> 
> 
> 5 minutes 10 times a day is 50 minutes, not including my drive time.
> ...


The thing about it that we don't know where we are going till we start the ride! Hell I would wait longer if the trip was worth my effort. I hate the ones that make me wait then just want to go to the drive through liquor store 3 min away! Pisses me off ever god damn time!~


----------



## donurs (May 31, 2015)

Invisible said:


> I was sent 3 min to this pax. I wait a few minutes, and cancelled. Guy comes running to my car, as I'm leaving. I told him I cancelled because he wasn't out there.
> 
> He shouts, "You have to wait. It hasn't even been 2 minutes". I tell him, no, Sir I don't have to wait, and I waited several minutes. You weren't out here, so you can wait for the next driver.
> 
> ...


What do you do if you are in a low traffic area like a residential area, and the next ping is from the same rider you just cancelled on?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

donurs said:


> What do you do if you are in a low traffic area like a residential area, and the next ping is from the same rider you just cancelled on?


Yes, but at least with Pro, you can tell if it's a short ride.



donurs said:


> What do you do if you are in a low traffic area like a residential area, and the next ping is from the same rider you just cancelled on?


I rarely have that happen. I don't normally get the same request from a pax. Many pax have told me they usually get a driver in 3 min; there are so many drivers here.

I don't wait in low traffic areas long, especially in rush hour. If I'd get the same pax, I'd cancel. What many missed is it was a very busy morning because it was cold, therefore there were plenty of pings. The rest of my pax were ready.


----------



## donurs (May 31, 2015)

goneubering said:


> Same here. I've had passengers tell me the app says I'm four minutes away when I'm sitting right in front of them.


I've had a a rider in the car and their app still shows I am 4-5 minutes away. Uber Tech!


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

donurs said:


> What do you do if you are in a low traffic area like a residential area, and the next ping is from the same rider you just cancelled on?


Look at the rating and location and if it matches your previous cancellation, decline and wait for a different ping.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

donurs said:


> I've had a a rider in the car and their app still shows I am 4-5 minutes away. Uber Tech!


The ones, like you, are insisting it was a delay in the app, clearly didn't catch the part where the pax said I had to wait 2 min. He knew I arrived. He never stated his app didn't show I arrived. I also use the automated "I've arrived" text in the app.

You do, as you want. I'm not waiting on short trips in rush hour.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Key point of that story is that they TOLD you that. It does not mean it is true.
> 
> I have PAX text me that they will be out in a minute, four+ minutes pass, No pax. I'm gone.
> 
> Education Fees will be in effect.


Someone showed me the app this morning it does happen. 
I'm gonna start hitting that
I have arrived button.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I'm gonna start hitting that
> I have arrived button.


I've always hit that button.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

donurs said:


> I've had a a rider in the car and their app still shows I am 4-5 minutes away. Uber Tech!


I think that might be a system wide thing with GPS as Skip the Dishes has the same issue. Tracker shows 2 minutes away as they're knocking on my door. I'm a customer and a driver.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Someone showed me the app this morning it does happen.
> I'm gonna start hitting that
> I have arrived button.


I hit that button when wait time starts. That lets them know they are out of time and need to get their ass in gear before I leave them. This way I know that they were told by uber and me that I am there. I can't do anything more, cancel, collect fee and move on. I hate those that don't show when it is busy (2:30am Sat Morning) and I know I lost money on a no show.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I'm gonna start hitting that
> I have arrived button.


I do this, not every ride, but if it is obvious that nobody is around in a strip mall or parking lot pin, then I feel letting PAX know is fair.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> I do this, not every ride, but if it is obvious that nobody is around in a strip mall or parking lot pin, then I feel letting PAX know is fair.


I didnt really care about fair but if they aren't giving the paxes good info
My time is getting wasted for nothing


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Syn said:


> I mean, I don't like to wait either, but from the financial point of view its still more cost effective to wait for additional 2-3 minutes than to wait for the next pax. Just my $0.02.


If they aren't on the curb and I have to wait a few for them, I usually hope they don't show up unless if it is a long trip. $3.75 cancel fee is better than $2.47 min fare.

I have a lot of passengers show up at 5:10, about 9 seconds after I cancel. I often look at the map and see where they are wanting to go. If it is far I say bye and good luck with the next driver. Quite often it is 2 or 3 blocks, so I shrug and give them a "free" ride so long as they are nice. I mean, I got paid more for it from the cancel fee than from the trip, so actually if all of my passengers would wait until after I cancel on them to get a free ride I might actually make more money.


----------



## Cape67 (May 17, 2016)

Raise the wait time fee to .99 a minute over two minutes.
_Then _see how long it takes them to get out the door.


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

donurs said:


> What do you do if you are in a low traffic area like a residential area, and the next ping is from the same rider you just cancelled on?


DO NOT accept! Nothing good will come in picking a pax that you just charged a cancel fee on ..


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

kcdrvr15 said:


> NO, the pax is not paying you, fuber/gryft are paying you and the pay sucks. At rideshare rates, if they are not toes to curb, they can get another driver. Don't care about the "community", I'm doing this for the $. You want taxi service, they you got to pay for it, you want limo service, well that costs more. Most of these issues is because of too many "bus riders" on the platform.


Most of the issues are caused because there are too many drivers on the platform.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> Look at the rating and location and if it matches your previous cancellation, decline and wait for a different ping.


Yes. Always decline.



Trafficat said:


> If they aren't on the curb and I have to wait a few for them, I usually hope they don't show up unless if it is a long trip. $3.75 cancel fee is better than $2.47 min fare.
> 
> I have a lot of passengers show up at 5:10, about 9 seconds after I cancel. I often look at the map and see where they are wanting to go. If it is far I say bye and good luck with the next driver. Quite often it is 2 or 3 blocks, so I shrug and give them a "free" ride so long as they are nice. I mean, I got paid more for it from the cancel fee than from the trip, so actually if all of my passengers would wait until after I cancel on them to get a free ride I might actually make more money.


You're very generous but why are you still sitting there at 5:10??!!


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Now with the new ping showing the trip duration.
I don't accept the short rides.
I don't mine to wait the 5 minutes, before cancellation provided there is a good parking spot.
After the 5 minutes I cancel , unless the trip is to my destination.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

donurs said:


> What do you do if you are in a low traffic area like a residential area, and the next ping is from the same rider you just cancelled on?


Cancel on his ass again...duh


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

itendstonight said:


> DO NOT accept! Nothing good will come in picking a pax that you just charged a cancel fee on ..


All depends how you handle it. It's never a guarantee either way. Yes, I realize you are running a risk as they may hold a grudge no matter what - but I find if you blame it all on Uber then they rarely hold it against the driver. It's the "us vs. them" with "us" being pax and driver.

Example 1: $5 tip + fare + $3.78 cancel fee was good ... After the 5 and drive: I even saw them in my rearview as I was pulling away. The re-ping was like 45 seconds later and I had to loop around to get back to them (took about 2 min to get back). When I picked them up they asked "were you just here" - I knew at this point they remembered me. I said "yes - I tried calling multiple times but got no response. 5 minutes after I arrive, Uber cancels the ride." I always project it on Uber. Result - the $5 tip + fare + $3.78 cancel fee was good.

Example 2: Earned about $315 (not a typo - read on for details) ... After the 5 and drive: I was pulling away and ended up driving right toward them walking toward me - they waved their arms. I had my window open already and was going to be sitting at a light 100 feet up anyway so when I heard them yelling "hey - we're here" I really didn't have much choice. I engaged them and said "sorry - the system already cancelled after 5 min". They asked about how to get another ride and I told them to just request again. They asked me to wait and I said Uber may or may not assign me, and if they did I would come back (it was a Vegas hotel pickup, so I couldn't stay where I pulled to anyway). Lo and behold, I'm at the light, exiting, and get their ping. I circle around (~5 minutes) and pick them up. They're Russian guys with little English skills, heading back to their hotel. I get them talking and next thing you know we've changed the destination to a strip club. $3.78 cancel fee + fare + ~$300 bonus from the strip club I sold them on. I'd say that was good too.

Moral of the story: never say never.


----------



## LGBNEWBIEDRIVER (Jun 9, 2016)

I had a weird one yesterday. I get a ride request from Garden Grove to San Diego. This old man says we have too make a stop. I take him too his stop and he says " will be right back" and leaves his notebook, personal item on the back seat. After 20minutes I try and call and text him but no reply. I then call support which is no help even after telling them now it's been 25 minutes. They say complete the ride and drive away. I tell them about his stuff and again they tell me handle it as you want. So I gather his crap and was going too go into the building and leave his things with reception. On my way in he sees me and says he is ready. The only reason I waited so long was the payout was 95.00 dollars. But I also noticed that the guy was very weird and kept staring at the entire ride. I would speak too him here and there but he just kept staring. When I dropped him all he said was thank you and drive safe. What would you do in this case?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

LGBNEWBIEDRIVER said:


> I had a weird one yesterday. I get a ride request from Garden Grove to San Diego. This old man says we have too make a stop. I take him too his stop and he says " will be right back" and leaves his notebook, personal item on the back seat. After 20minutes I try and call and text him but no reply. I then call support which is no help even after telling them now it's been 25 minutes. They say complete the ride and drive away. I tell them about his stuff and again they tell me handle it as you want. So I gather his crap and was going too go into the building and leave his things with reception. On my way in he sees me and says he is ready. The only reason I waited so long was the payout was 95.00 dollars. But I also noticed that the guy was very weird and kept staring at the entire ride. I would speak too him here and there but he just kept staring. When I dropped him all he said was thank you and drive safe. What would you do in this case?


Wow! I only waited a long time once for a pax, as he was clearing out his items from his semi that broke down. I waited 25 min for him because of his situation, and it was a long trip.

For the pax who do stops, I've never had anyone take that long. I wouldn't have waited 20 min. One guy I've taken to the store several times always says he'll be out in a few minutes. He is, thankfully.


----------



## beantowncruiser (Jan 6, 2018)

Invisible said:


> You will see, as I commented several times, this was a short trip. The next pax down the street was ready. It was a busy morning with the cold, so no reason to wait. Some have missed my main point, which is how the pax said I have to wait. That's the beauty of being an IC, I don't have to wait.


What's an IC?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

beantowncruiser said:


> What's an IC?


You. All of us drivers. Independent Contractor.



DriveLV said:


> All depends how you handle it. It's never a guarantee either way. Yes, I realize you are running a risk as they may hold a grudge no matter what - but I find if you blame it all on Uber then they rarely hold it against the driver. It's the "us vs. them" with "us" being pax and driver.
> 
> Example 1: $5 tip + fare + $3.78 cancel fee was good ... After the 5 and drive: I even saw them in my rearview as I was pulling away. The re-ping was like 45 seconds later and I had to loop around to get back to them (took about 2 min to get back). When I picked them up they asked "were you just here" - I knew at this point they remembered me. I said "yes - I tried calling multiple times but got no response. 5 minutes after I arrive, Uber cancels the ride." I always project it on Uber. Result - the $5 tip + fare + $3.78 cancel fee was good.
> 
> ...


The second moral of your story? Tell the truth.


----------



## beantowncruiser (Jan 6, 2018)

goneubering said:


> You. All of us drivers. Independent Contractor.
> 
> 
> The second moral of your story? Tell the truth.


Gotcha. 
Although we're IC's if you cancel on pax too many times before the 5 minutes ( like just a few ), you will find yourself an I without the C - at least on Uber. It pisses me off to no end, just like every other driver here, but I like my rideshare gig (more on some days than others), but I'm not going to get myself deactivated because some entitled asshole kept me waiting. However, with that said, my foot is on the brake and my shifter is in drive at 4 minutes and 59 seconds and my foot is on the gas and my finger is on the cancel button at 5 minutes.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

beantowncruiser said:


> Gotcha.
> Although we're IC's if you cancel on pax too many times before the 5 minutes ( like just a few ), you will find yourself an I without the C - at least on Uber. It pisses me off to no end, just like every other driver here, but I like my rideshare gig (more on some days than others), but I'm not going to get myself deactivated because some entitled @@@@@@@ kept me waiting. However, with that said, my foot is on the brake and my shifter is in drive at 4 minutes and 59 seconds and my foot is on the gas and my finger is on the cancel button at 5 minutes.


I cancel lots of rides and never received a warning from Uber. I do my cancels almost immediately though so the riders can get another driver quickly.


----------



## ChattaBilly (Jan 10, 2016)

What is UBER's official position on riders? I always thought that they were to be outside waiting for the driver. Also, has anyone else waited for three minutes, get ready to hit the cancel button, and get a phone call from the rider saying they are at another address? Oh, one more. Has anyone else had the pax who figured out how to squeeze the maximum out of their $3 ride? You know what I mean. You go to pick them up, they are not waiting, they don't answer your canned text "I've arrived", they walk up to your vehicle at 2:49 minutes, they have two kids with them, no child seat, and they want you to take them to the store, which is a block from their house, and wait, and then take them home. AND, they ask if they can have a piece of your gum. This happens in Chattanooga.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

Cancel, no car seat, then contact support and ask to be unmatched so u never get another ping for that poop ride.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I'd rather wait an extra couple minutes for a near sure ride to come out, or get the cancellation, than cancel early and go out fishing for a brand new ride. My average time for a ping is about eight minutes. Thanks to Uber Pro I know whether the ride is a good one and in some cases I'll wait longer than five minutes for those.


----------



## UberBud (Aug 8, 2016)

Given that it's almost always 3-5 mins to pickup then I wait 5 the pax had around 10 mins to come out. That's enough. 

If I don't see anyone I text hi your Uber is here to be sure they got a notice (because system can be slow). At 5 mins if I see no one still I leave but if they are approaching I don't drive off and they get a bad rating. I never hide and shuffle.

Left someone today who texted me then 4 mins later still no sign of them. Sorry, it's morning commute lady. Lots of pings, surge....time is money. Order when you are ready to go. Had another ride in like 30 seconds. Shrug.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

UberBud said:


> Given that it's almost always 3-5 mins to pickup then I wait 5 the pax had around 10 mins to come out. That's enough.
> 
> If I don't see anyone I text hi your Uber is here to be sure they got a notice (because system can be slow). At 5 mins if I see no one still I leave but if they are approaching I don't drive off and they get a bad rating. I never hide and shuffle.
> 
> Left someone today who texted me then 4 mins later still no sign of them. Sorry, it's morning commute lady. Lots of pings, surge....time is money. Order when you are ready to go. Had another ride in like 30 seconds. Shrug.


Technology company. Part of the problem is the app. I waited 7 minutes for one lady this week. She showed up and explained the app said I was still three minutes away!!


----------



## UberBud (Aug 8, 2016)

goneubering said:


> Technology company. Part of the problem is the app. I waited 7 minutes for one lady this week. She showed up and explained the app said I was still three minutes away!!


That's why I text. Pax can't use that excuse.


----------



## Boston Bill (Jul 13, 2019)

Invisible said:


> I was sent 3 min to this pax. I wait a few minutes, and cancelled. Guy comes running to my car, as I'm leaving. I told him I cancelled because he wasn't out there.
> 
> He shouts, "You have to wait. It hasn't even been 2 minutes". I tell him, no, Sir I don't have to wait, and I waited several minutes. You weren't out here, so you can wait for the next driver.
> 
> ...


So I am waiting at the ferry. I get pinged and pull up to the waiting area. The pax called, the boat is having trouble getting to the dock. The fog was thick like you could not believe. I waited for 50+ minutes. That was $24. The ride from the ferry to Logan Airport was another $198. I had a nice night. No, they did not tip me. I think they paid Goober $275.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Boston Bill said:


> So I am waiting at the ferry. I get pinged and pull up to the waiting area. The pax called, the boat is having trouble getting to the dock. The fog was thick like you could not believe. I waited for 50+ minutes. That was $24. The ride from the ferry to Logan Airport was another $198. I had a nice night. No, they did not tip me. I think they paid Goober $275.


Great for you! However, I see no relevance to my story. This was a short ride. I'm not rehashing this again since I already made my points. You do what suits you. I no longer drive.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Chorch said:


> I wait the 5 minutes. It's not a big deal for me.
> And if they come after the five minutes running, I don't say "I canceled", I say "Uber cancels after 5 minutes of wait", that way is not _me_.


5 minutes? Depend the ride . Also in dc sometimes it's difficult to edit even 2 minutes


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

Ozzyoz said:


> If I pull up and someone is smoking, I just keep driving away from them.


Awesome! May start doing that myself!



donurs said:


> What do you do if you are in a low traffic area like a residential area, and the next ping is from the same rider you just cancelled on?


NEVER take that ride! Pax will be vindictive and motivated to find a way to screw you over! Move on!


----------



## Uberdise (Mar 10, 2019)

I only cancel RIGHT at 5 minutes if I have already spent 10 minutes driving there and they don't show up. 15 minutes is plenty of time to be ready to leave. Honestly..I don't think you should even ORDER an Uber unless you plan on leaving in 5 minutes or less. I've taken an Uber myself 5 times, and was always toes to the curb.


----------



## rondog2400 (Jul 28, 2019)

The girl who ordered the ride gets in my car freezing cold half naked ,, She was getting late charges at the time , Then she says I have 2 others coming , I was like your getting charged by Uber for this , she say's I don't care , 5 m,ore minutes in my car , now the other 2 arrive , tell me thanks and sorry for the wait and will take care of me with cash , so they all chip in 5 bucks , end of story.


----------



## Emil1959 (Apr 27, 2019)

Invisible said:


> I was sent 3 min to this pax. I wait a few minutes, and cancelled. Guy comes running to my car, as I'm leaving. I told him I cancelled because he wasn't out there.
> 
> He shouts, "You have to wait. It hasn't even been 2 minutes". I tell him, no, Sir I don't have to wait, and I waited several minutes. You weren't out here, so you can wait for the next driver.
> 
> ...


I had a lady who I waited 11 minutes, rang her about four times, sent her message , she never replied, I picked up a handy $17 with late charges and cancellation fees , if these riders wanna treat you like crap, it will cost them dearly cheers


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Invisible said:


> I no longer drive.


 Done for good? I have not driven since December 10th when my car was damaged, but I kind of want to start again next week when it will be fixed.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Gilby said:


> Done for good? I have not driven since December 10th when my car was damaged, but I kind of want to start again next week when it will be fixed.


Yes, done. Hope you enjoyed your time off.


----------



## Nate5Star (Dec 18, 2019)

Chorch said:


> I wait the 5 minutes. It's not a big deal for me.
> And if they come after the five minutes running, I don't say "I canceled", I say "Uber cancels after 5 minutes of wait", that way is not _me_.


I started using this line. Thanks
Seems to confuse some Lyft riders though.


----------



## Boston Bill (Jul 13, 2019)

JaxUberLyft said:


> Awesome! May start doing that myself!
> 
> 
> If I did that when I was picking up someone at the fast ferry I would have missed a Lyft in for $75 ride to the Kingston Ma line and back to the Hyannis ferry 30 minutes later for $35 for an Uber ride. Higher rate on the Cape. I don't pick up over the bridge for a lower rate but why go home for $0


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Syn said:


> So lets see if I'm understanding this correctly ... You accepted the ping, then spent time driving to a pickup location and then left? So you wasted time and gas and still didn't even get a cancelation fee, let alone trip $$$?


I do it all the time $1-2 loss back in bed in 5-7 minutes available for a ping that pays a legal wage or take trip and lose $2-4+ and risk a 1 star

Hundreds of times over 4 years and I'm usually rewarded with $50+ an hour instead of $3 simple math to me

Duh

Only a child from 1985 cares about $2 it's beyond insulting and illegal 96% fail cuz they take em, won't be me


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

troothequalstroll said:


> I do it all the time $1-2 loss back in bed in 5-7 minutes available for a ping that pays a legal wage or take trip and lose $2-4+ and risk a 1 star
> 
> Hundreds of times over 4 years and I'm usually rewarded with $50+ an hour instead of $3 simple math to me


... or you can get another request where pax will make you wait for 4 min and you'll still make $2-4.


----------



## Boston Bill (Jul 13, 2019)

Sorry, I forgot to add, I had to wait maybe another minute before she got in the car as she had to finish the cigarette. She actually was a great passenger on the way home. Had a great chat and luckily never smelled that rank cig smell!!


----------



## UberchickATL (Apr 27, 2018)

Invisible said:


> .15 cents a minute isn't worth the wait. It's an insult. It's expected that you are ready, when you order your ride.


.15 a minute? You're making bank &#129315;&#129315;&#129315; My area is only .09.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Boston Bill said:


> So I am waiting at the ferry. I get pinged and pull up to the waiting area. The pax called, the boat is having trouble getting to the dock. The fog was thick like you could not believe. I waited for 50+ minutes. That was $24. The ride from the ferry to Logan Airport was another $198. I had a nice night. No, they did not tip me. I think they paid Goober $275.












For a ride that long I would've just had them swipe and pay me the $275


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Syn said:


> ... or you can get another request where pax will make you wait for 4 min and you'll still make $2-4. :wink:


I'm not a child it's not 1985 they can keep their $2-4 it's so insulting I'd rather give rider bad experience so they have to wait 5-20+ more minutes, they should of answered my pretext oh but they can call or text back 10 seconds after I roll by haha try app again winner

I wouldn't accept $8 or less if it was my neighbor going to Walmart and I needed to go to walmart it's predatory & illegal in 1995 a minimum fare was 100% of $6.50 and zero maintenance costs

I'll let the "competition" service those rides


----------



## Wrb06wrx (Sep 20, 2017)

No surge and you have the decency yo text me before the clock runs out I'll wait for 5 minutes total but believe the car is in gear at 4:30 and I'm letting off the brakes at 4:55.


----------

